# Plant Id



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, could You please id this plant ?

Thank You in advance!
Marcos.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Limnophila aromatica


----------



## MarcosL (Nov 9, 2010)

Great! Thank You!


----------

